# "be a little more talkative"



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

3 stars for not being more talkative. Proof that you can't please everyone (not that proof was needed to begin with, but it's still fun to have). However, I'm happy that the other 9 riders thought differently.


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

where does one find the comments??


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Where is that screenshot from?

Godview??


----------



## pako garcia (Oct 30, 2014)

http://www.azfamily.com/home/Uber-Lyft-Insurance-Crackdown-285899701.html


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

Uber driver support. I used to get rider comments in my weekly summary, but now, I have to write in to ask for them. Sometimes, the feedback is useful.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I quit asking for more detailed feedback because they always said it was not available yet here it is....nice.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't think all reps are willing to provide you with those details. But, if you find one who has been helpful, they'll usually work with you. It also helps to ask politely.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

When a rider cancels on me, or they're a no-show, and it's their first time doing so, I get no compensation (obviously). However, I write in to driver support, explain the situation, and they compensate me. Drive support is helpful, so long as you remain polite and professional with them.


----------



## cocoa (Oct 30, 2014)

Only receiving the weekly summaries every now and then so emailed Uber. Their answer was they aren't sending them out weekly. Well, that clears that up. I'll wait for my bi-annual weekly report then.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I am always nice when I contact support I am just tired of getting no response or a canned pre printed response that answers one out of three questions I may be asking

but I am sure the CSR's are overworked and underappreciated just like we drivers are


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

I get canned responses all the time, too. But then I call them out on it, and in the follow up email, I'll usually get another (more experienced) rep apologizing for the canned reply, and they'll actually help me out.

Sometimes (even most times), it does take a few back-and-forth emails to get answers that are helpful, but that's just the way it is. You just need to be diligent. It also helps to contact a rep who's already helped you. Sometimes, I'll just reply to old threads (even though Uber says not to), and those reps are usually more than happy to help because the've already dealt with you.

Diligence, persistence, and patience are key.


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

UberFizzle said:


> I get canned responses all the time, too. But then I call them out on it, and in the follow up email, I'll usually get another (more experienced) rep apologizing for the canned reply, and they'll actually help me out.
> 
> Sometimes (even most times), it does take a few back-and-forth emails to get answers that are helpful, but that's just the way it is. You just need to be diligent. It also helps to contact a rep who's already helped you. Sometimes, I'll just reply to old threads (even though Uber says not to), and those reps are usually more than happy to help because the've already dealt with you.
> 
> Diligence, persistence, and patience are key.


What do you say that makes them be on your side, and give you the cancellation fee. I always figured them to say, " Our records are right, your records are wrong. Passenger has a freebie cancel, and you were the freebie. Tough luck"


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

WAIT , so how do we get to access these comments again?


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm not sure, but it works for me. I've gotten compensated for a few cancellations already. I only started doing this recently, because I got sick and tired of being cancelled on at the last minute, or the client not showing up after waiting for more than 5 minutes for them. I'd simply explain the situation to support, and they'd compensate me for it.

It's possible that my rating and positive feedback from riders help my case when I ask for compensation. I wouldn't be surprised if support looks at your account as a package to determine whether you deserve compensation or not. If you've got high ratings and mostly positive feedback from riders, they'll probably be more likely to work with you.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It would interesting to hear any input the "happy typist" has to offer on this subject.


----------



## UberFizzle (Sep 16, 2014)

@thehappytypist, can you offer any input?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey guys, been sick or I would have seen this yesterday. We aren't supposed to give out the comments, the last I heard, perhaps a general idea of what complaints riders have given - inefficient route, attitude, whatever. Specifics were given out in the weekly summary. However, policies are undergoing MAAAAJOOOOOR (as in a 2 hour meeting didn't even cover it all) changes this week so that may be changing. But I think you'll be pleasantly surprised by how much more flexible support can be now. They're also making policies a lot more universal across the US.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Hey guys, been sick or I would have seen this yesterday. We aren't supposed to give out the comments, the last I heard, perhaps a general idea of what complaints riders have given - inefficient route, attitude, whatever. Specifics were given out in the weekly summary. However, policies are undergoing MAAAAJOOOOOR (as in a 2 hour meeting didn't even cover it all) changes this week so that may be changing. But I think you'll be pleasantly surprised by how much more flexible support can be now. They're also making policies a lot more universal across the US.


I look forward to seeing positive changes, but it would be most helpful to drivers to know both what the passengers liked as well as what they didn't. Did I talk too much? Ok, maybe I'll tone it down. Was there a funny smell in my car that I was unaware of? Did I brake too hard? I really think feedback should be shared, otherwise, how will we know what we can improve?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I look forward to seeing positive changes, but it would be most helpful to drivers to know both what the passengers liked as well as what they didn't. Did I talk too much? Ok, maybe I'll tone it down. Was there a funny smell in my car that I was unaware of? Did I brake too hard? I really think feedback should be shared, otherwise, how will we know what we can improve?


Yeah, I totally agree. They avoid giving out specifics to avoid retaliation but I don't see the problem with saying "Hey your car smells" or something.


----------

